# Upcoming Garmin Edge 705?



## madman (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello,

According to a mountainbike magazine in europe is Garmin going to present the new Edge (705?) with map . The new edge would be presented by garmin at the 2007 eurobike (30/08/2007 - 2/09/2007).
Does anybody have more info about this? Hoax?
For me this would be "the" gps to have for biking.. 

Greetz,


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Hmmmm.... Maybe thats why they are selling the current edge at lower prices... I think I will wait for it...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

madman said:


> Hello,
> 
> According to a mountainbike magazine in europe is Garmin going to present the new Edge (705?) with map . The new edge would be presented by garmin at the 2007 eurobike (30/08/2007 - 2/09/2007).
> Does anybody have more info about this? Hoax?
> ...


Is this the article?

Google results:
MotionBased (gets severely sidetracked)

Nothing else I can find. (shrug)


----------



## madman (Nov 25, 2004)

slocaus said:


> Is this the article?
> 
> Google results:
> MotionBased (gets severely sidetracked)
> ...


In the german bike magazine there is a announcement, maybe an error or information that was not supposed to leak. 
Knowing Garmin it would make sense :madman: :
2007: edge with map , small memory (not upgradeable)
2008: edge with color map, still small memory
2009: edge color, + possible memory upgrade ( only garmin memory)
2010: the same but with beter reception....


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=333574


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Directly from the horse's mouth:
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=160&pID=10885

Says 4th quarter, 2007, so expect Oct-Dec some time. A bit pricey for my taste. Maybe prices will come down some more on the 305?

Here's a comparison to the 305:
*Color screen with mapping.
176x220 pixels (compared to 128x160 on the 305).
Longer battery life (Li-polymer vs. Li-ion).
Garmin Connect online community to analyze & share data (not on 305).
17 g heavier
Same high-sensitivity receiver.
Same # of lap history, waypoints, & routes.
Same barometric altimiter.
Accepts microSD cards.
Share data wirelessly with other 705's.
Power meter compatible (add on?) - displays your power output in watts as you ride, regardless of conditions.*

Lots of cool new features, but still too much for me.


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

Compare the 205,305, 605,705 here
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/compare.do?compareProduct=10884&compareProduct=10885&compareProduct=6400&compareProduct=331&compare=compare


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

burtronix said:


> Directly from the horse's mouth:
> https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=160&pID=10885
> 
> Says 4th quarter, 2007, so expect Oct-Dec some time. A bit pricey for my taste. Maybe prices will come down some more on the 305?
> ...


The Edge 305 was slated for 3rd Quarter 2005 and really never became available until February 2006 or so. I expect the Edge 605 and 705 to be available in February or March of 2008 at best...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, I was the most skeptical, but there it is. If I did not have a 305 and a 60CSx, I might be tempted. Only thing is these old eyes being about to watch that screen for a side trail on a long downhill; I wonder if it will have proximity alarms like the 60CSx? I'll read the Garmin site tonight.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Well, I was the most skeptical, but there it is. If I did not have a 305 and a 60CSx, I might be tempted. Only thing is these old eyes being about to watch that screen for a side trail on a long downhill; I wonder if it will have proximity alarms like the 60CSx? I'll read the Garmin site tonight.


We knew it was inevitable... Pretty pricey though at $541.65 for the 705 w/HR and $595.82 for the 705 w/HR+CAD...

Still cheaper to buy the 60CSx plus the Edge 305 Bundle.

I didn't think they'd make it a mapping one but they did. Going to be a great set of toys beginning of '08 sometime.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

I so have to have one. I had a forerunner 201, then made the massive upgrade to the edge 305, and now this? They are just playing with my emotions...

I wonder how visible that color screen is in bright sunlight. That's the one advantage a monochrome display has... I have a brand new cell phone with a very bright (considerably brighter than my wifes razr) high resolution display and it still dissappears in sunlight. I actually squint if I look at in in the dark at first.

BM


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

that's retail and the 305 is like $100 less than retail by you, any idea if the 705 will be the same? Probably not since it is new eh?

It's just a lot of $$ for something that small and easy for me to lose..


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

GEOMAN said:


> Going to be a great set of toys beginning of '08 sometime.


For the weight weenies with young eyes! 
I actually like my 60CSx, since it does truck and bike duty. The 705 will not do that well, in my opinion.



bmadau said:


> I so have to have one. I had a forerunner 201, then made the massive upgrade to the edge 305, and now this? They are just playing with my emotions...


Emotions? Like the surgeon I met on a ride the other day; I asked him what his specialty was? He answered with a smile, "Wallet ectomies".


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

slocaus said:


> For the weight weenies with young eyes!
> I actually like my 60CSx, since it does truck and bike duty. The 705 will not do that well, in my opinion.


y? Mine will be replacing my speedometer in my truck - and the map is just a plus, even if I have to pull over to see it. I want it to map 4wd trails as well at singletrack.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

BrandonMiller said:


> y? Mine will be replacing my speedometer in my truck - and the map is just a plus, even if I have to pull over to see it. I want it to map 4wd trails as well at singletrack.


Small screen to use for navigation! :crazy: 
No turn by turn routing like my 60CSx.


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd hope to know where I am going and use it more for post trail navigations so I can tie photos to a map or something. I have never had "navigation" so I don't "need" it, I am looking more for a data collector for both bike and 4x trails. Guess I should check out this 60 CSx though..

EDIT: hmm looks nice..

I have a garmin Emap but it's just a map as well. I can't figure out the waypoints etc LOL


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

bmadau said:


> I so have to have one. I had a forerunner 201, then made the massive upgrade to the edge 305, and now this? They are just playing with my emotions...


I don't think I'll have the attention span to look at a map while trail riding. I'm always too busy picking a line & looking out for obstacles. I think the 305 will have everything I want. I'm just hoping the price drops a bit more before that $75 rebate deal expires.



bmadau said:


> I wonder how visible that color screen is in bright sunlight. That's the one advantage a monochrome display has... I have a brand new cell phone with a very bright (considerably brighter than my wifes razr) high resolution display and it still dissappears in sunlight. I actually squint if I look at in in the dark at first.


Most cell phones have only back-lit displays so that they are harder to see in sunlight. A reflective display needs bright ambient light to be seen at all. Most better digital cameras have what are called transflective displays, which are kind of a compromise between refletive & back-lit (but don't do either as well as the dedicated versions). I'm assuming the Garmin color GPS screens are transflective. You should be able to see them in bright sunlight better than your cell phones.

I usually wear polarized glasses when riding - LCD displays aren't viewable through polarized lenses. Of course, they could surprise me & use an OLED display (Organic Light Emitting Diode) in the 605 & 705. These use no backlight & are bright enough to be viewable even in sunlight. There are only a few cell phones & cameras with them so far - I doubt that Garmin would be using them yet..


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> The Edge 305 was slated for 3rd Quarter 2005 and really never became available until February 2006 or so. I expect the Edge 605 and 705 to be available in February or March of 2008 at best...


I'm guessing that they'll do a better job of meeting the target date this time in order to capture the Holiday market.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

You look at the map when you are stopped or moving slowly, not while bombing a DH. After bombing a DH, you look down and see how far off you are from where you are supposed to be (take wrong fork, etc.)

I download courses at times from Motionbased, or save my own rider as courses when riding new areas so I can find my way next time. And I do that wiht my edge, map is not necessary for that.

I never heard of any of those kinds of LCD displays... the only two I new of were the old fashing monochrome versions that need a backlight to see at night, and the color ones that need a backlight to be seen in any light...

Thanks.
BM


----------



## madman (Nov 25, 2004)

A dream comes true, except for the price then :eekster: .
Still there is a gap in the numbers 305 -> 605.
I would bet for the coming weeks/months: 
Edge 405: with map (not colour)
Edge 505: with map + heartrate (no colour) 


Greetz


----------



## Ardent (Dec 18, 2006)

Excellent! The main issue which held me back from buying a 205/305 was the lack of a true mapping facility. This is going to be really tempting.


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow thats pretty sweet! My decision keeps getting harder...


----------



## ERMD (Jul 23, 2007)

Geoman,

You must let us know when you get the 705 in - I might be your first customer!

Thanks!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

ERMD said:


> Geoman,
> 
> You must let us know when you get the 705 in - I might be your first customer!
> 
> Thanks!


Oh, I don't think you have to worry about that! 

I've got a bunch on pre-order so you'll be the first to know.

Can't wait!


----------



## crash32 (Mar 14, 2004)

Will the GPS be improved.
Will the unit still get signal in deep cover and canyons like the 530?


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.gpsmagazine.com/2007/09/garmin_edge_705_handson_previe.php


----------

